# Quick Question on LLC Private Labels



## shoppoinsettia (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I had a quick question on what text to include on my neck label. I know I have to include my business name on the shirt or use a RN number. Let's say we have a clothing line called ABC Apparel LLC. Would it be alright to only write "ABC" on the label? Or would I have to print the entire "ABC Apparel LLC"?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're required to use your full legal name if you don't go the RN # route.
https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...y-through-labeling-requirements-under-textile


----------

